# Stud Pin Fish



## Butler879

So I am fishing at my secret location, not the 3 mile bridge. I'm using 4/0 hooks with cut minheaden try to find some snapper when I get I a hit. This sucker starts running of line.. Well ok, he didnt run any line off, but he did shake the the tip A good bit. I pull him in the boat and it is the biggest punish I had ever seen. Wish I could fill my trap with these suckers.


----------



## Butler879

Pic


----------



## MrFish

Caught one off of 28 mile barge, a few years back, that almost went 2 pounds.


----------



## keperry1182

Ive caught a few pigs in one of the deep holes right off the beach at NAS. It always suprises me how much fight they have in them. We always joke about the ifga record pinfish, looks like a contender.


----------



## BlackJeep

Caught this beast at 3 mile last year


----------



## Fisher Belac

Those are some monster pin fish guys!


----------



## Cornflake789

Around Alleghaney Pier on NAS there are some straight monsters, I wish I could find the photo of a 16incher I got lying next to a black drum for size comparison


----------



## reelthrill

Years ago we were snapper fishing about five miles off shore and my son caught a monster pinfish. We actually had it recognized as an IGFA world record at that time. We had the fish mounted and it was 16 inches long!


----------



## off route II

here's one my cousin caught a few years back at FWB


----------



## WW2

I'd eat the hell out of those. lol


----------



## coolbluestreak

Not as big as some but I was surprised to foul hook one on a crank bait, I couldn't figure out what kept short striking my lure.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Heck, I'd filet that bad boy and throw it in some grease.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Got this off ft pickens off a Ly. Finger licking good !!!


----------



## Fisher Belac

Pier-Dude said:


> Got this off ft pickens off a Ly.


Now this is a pin fish! Dang dude. Nice catch.


----------



## mackdaddy06

Capt brant had the record pinfish back when we were in school. Maybe he will post a pic if he has one


----------



## Butler879

Who knew so many people had pictures of their huge pinfish. Now mine looks small!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Wait, there's an IFGA pinfish? Screw eating them! I'm getting in the record books!


----------



## MrFish

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Wait, there's an IFGA pinfish? Screw eating them! I'm getting in the record books!


Yep. States don't recognize them, but IGFA does. All tackle is somewhere north of 3 lbs.


----------



## BentStraight

I caught a 16 incher years ago at the Three Barges and we decided to see what it tasted like . . . it was truly AWFUL, tasted like iodine!


----------



## keperry1182

I had no idea IFGA recognized pinfish. I was totally joking about that. 3lb pinfish would make a fine grouper bait hahahaha


----------



## Boat-Dude

BentStraight said:


> I caught a 16 incher years ago at the Three Barges and we decided to see what it tasted like . . . it was truly AWFUL, tasted like iodine!


Okay!


----------



## JoshH

weve caught a few 12+ inchers on the flats


----------

